# Ayuda con interfase serial



## webmastersame (Jul 25, 2007)

Buenas soy nuevo en este foro y en los procesos de electronica, asi que espero me puedan ayudar, 
un buen amigo me pido que le ayudara en su trabajo se le presento este dilema el trabaja en control de seguridad control de accesos y demas, en una empresa instalaron torniquetes que permiten o denegan el acceso a los empleados o visitantes, estos torniquetes utilizan una interfse serial en la cual tiene dos salidas, una en cables negro-verde y otra negro-azul la interfaz me pide que le envie por medio del serial un dato en ascii para que de las lineas de salida me de la corriente para destrabar el torniquete ya sea de entrada y salida, en este caso seria enviar la letra H y la letra G, e intentado con el manual que se nos envio y se ha hecho una sesion en hyperterminal donde se le pide que haga eco de los caracteres tecleados localmente, se envian los datos pero no obtengo corriente en ninguna salida, alguien que me sugiera que hacer, pues he intentado todo , he mapeado el puerto serial con algunos software y me dan resultados correctos de envio pero no consigo ninguna corriente de salida ...

de antemano agradezco los comentarios o sugerencias que me envien


----------



## ELCHAVO (Ago 19, 2007)

querido amigo webmaster

Creo que tu tienes primero que probar es que tu estas haciendo la salida de los datos correctamente con el hyperterminal.

para esto veo que estas es midiendo con multimetro si hay cambios en los estados en el puerto serial.

Lo mejor seria en mi humildde opinion es enlazar un equipo que este bueno para saber si el problema esta en el PC o en tu circuito del torniquete.

o comunicar con hyuperterminal otro computador y entre ellos se pasen información, una vez tengas la seguridad que tu PC funciona ahi si le conectas el puewrto al circuito del torniquete.


----------



## _Beto_ (Sep 12, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo con EL CHAVO en cuanto a que debes probar que tu puerto serial esta funcionando correctamente, un modo sencillo de probarlo aunque poco recomendado es hacer una conexion NULL MODEM para las señales de control y luego cortocircuitar las terminales TX y RX y porbarlo con el hyperterminal, de este lo puedes probar ya que estaras reciviendo lo que tu mismo estas enviando...  espero que te sirva


----------

